# The day Dan Rather Lied



## Reformingstudent (Mar 3, 2005)

Listen here:

 http://www.kfyi.com/promo/liddy_hill/audio/daydanratherlied.wma



[Edited on 3-3-2005 by Keylife_fan]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## jfschultz (Mar 3, 2005)

I met Dan Rather! I was sent to New York to baby sit some TV equipment that CBS had rented for the 1978 election coverage. I mentioned knowing his old professor, who at that time was PR director for the University of Florida and an elder at the PCA church where I was a member.

http://www.jou.ufl.edu/pubs/communigator/fall2001/cunningham.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 4, 2005)

At least his lie didnt kill people


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)

Which day are you talking about?


----------

